# Free antivirus for laptop?



## thenishant (Jul 4, 2010)

I have just bought a Sony Vaio VPCEB24EN laptop. Some questions:

1. Should I purchase an antivirus program? 

2. Can I install a free antivirus? 

3. What are the benefits of a paid antivirus program?

4. Which free antivirus is best for laptops? Please don't recommend AVG and Avast!

5. Which paid antivirus is best for laptops? Please don't recommend Norton and McAfee.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 4, 2010)

thenishant said:


> I have just bought a Sony Vaio VPCEB24EN laptop. Some questions:
> 
> 1. Should I purchase an antivirus program?
> 2. Can I install a free antivirus?
> ...



if your lappy came with windows installed then just go to M$ site and download m/s security essentials free AV from M$ itself otherwise you can install any free avs like avira or avast or avg to name few, yes paid versions offer better support and pro features enhancing security measures.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 4, 2010)

I recommend avast and avira but not avg it's a crap


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 4, 2010)

Normal user does not require paid antiviruses and their pro features.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2010)

if no online banking or any high valued data, get Avast 5 or Avira or can try MS security essential. do remember AVG is a memory hog & will impact the lappy's performance as well as battery life.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

If you can pay 600 per year, get Kaspersky Internet Security Suite. It's a 3-user license, so you and two friends or relatives can shell out 200 bucks each for a 1 year license. Thats extremely cheap, and highly recommended, as Kaspersky is one of the best antivirus programs out there.


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

1. clamav 
2. moonav
free and open source, drawback mostly they lack real time scan. but they are working on a RTS mode (real time scan), RTS is a resource hogger. which is why Win OS sucks so much.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jul 17, 2010)

it comes with Mcafee, it sucks

Use BitDefender Total (paid)
BEST


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 24, 2010)

_Nod32_ is better..if u want a free one _Avast Home editio_n or _ClamAV _must be the choice !


----------



## Artta (Aug 19, 2010)

HI, i have a dell vostro 1015 labtop and my two friends have pc,we want to install 1 year sub...,3 user antivirus with high profomence, mainly my friend were want for auto virus scnning option for external drives,be cause they were in business of dawnloading pen drive, mmc card, etc etc. plz plz give me 2,3 type antivirus sugetion with price thats why we can choose from them,


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2010)

BitDefender Antivirus 2010 FREE FOR 24 HOURS
Register here to get free Bitdefender Antivirus 2010(1Year/3 user).
Its absolutely legal and free.I am having the key.If you need it just PM me.Its world 2nd best antivirus 1st one is kaspersky obviously.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 8, 2010)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> If you can pay 600 per year, get Kaspersky Internet Security Suite. It's a 3-user license, so you and two friends or relatives can shell out 200 bucks each for a 1 year license. Thats extremely cheap, and highly recommended, as Kaspersky is one of the best antivirus programs out there.



I agree its cheap 
But i removed it coz it made my Desktop like a snail....i was literally annoyed
Currently am using AVG.

I think Panda antivirus is free?


----------



## kai0 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have vaio too but when i purchased my laptop mcAfee antivirus trial was given when that expired i installed Avira antivirus personal edition i have been using it since 2006 it is very good as free antivirus regularly updates are provided so i would recommend Avira
you can search and download from here Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com.


----------



## brunobryant (Sep 21, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> I agree its cheap
> But i removed it coz it made my Desktop like a snail....i was literally annoyed
> Currently am using AVG.
> 
> I think Panda antivirus is free?



Hey I agree with you on Kaspersky being  the best cheap paid antivirus service but I disagree that it make your system slow as I never had such kind of problem with me..In-fact bitdefender which is consider to be better than kaspersky is bit slower...also Avg and Panda both doesn't even stands up to the Standard of database which Kaspersky has...
          I thinks it's better to pay few bucks rather than trying these useless free software...And also Pls don't forgot to update it daily as it helps you to stay protected....


----------



## leo61611616 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you have genuine Windows go for Windows Security Essentials, you won't need anything else. Other options you have is Avira and AVG.


----------



## manaskumar (Oct 6, 2010)

The best free option is Avast 5 or else stick to avira, rest are not good enough.
And do remember to install a good anti-spyware also.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 9, 2010)

i use commodo IS[Firewall +AV+ Sandbox etc]

Firewall & Antivirus Software Suite - Internet Security | Comodo

free  , i find this better than avast (personal exp)


----------



## imthere (Nov 9, 2010)

IGNORE ALL THE ASKS. 
WHY NOT GIVE IT A TRY.
I AM USING IT FOR OVER 1.5 YEARS.
NO SECURITY PROBLEMS.
IT COST YOU NOTHING.
Panda Cloud Antivirus


----------



## saliha (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi...

As you have bought new laptop, you need to take care of your softwares,
documents and files which are stored in your laptop.
So it is very essential that you have to install an antivirus so that your laptop 
should be clean..


----------

